# Chillicothe, Ohio Halloween Festival October 8-10, 2021



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone going? We are only 45 minutes away, so will most likely be there. If anyone decides to come out, PM me so we can meet up for lunch!









Chillicothe Halloween Festival


Three-day festival in historic, downtown Chillicothe, Ohio celebrating Halloween and the fall season. Enjoy a family friendly festival with live entertainment, vendors, concessions, and activities.




www.chillicothehalloweenfestival.com


----------

